
France can now (legally) veto all acquisitions by foreign companies - joelgaleran
http://www.rudebaguette.com/2014/05/16/frances-latest-decree-allows-government-veto-international-acquisitions/
======
jacquesm
That's really great. It wasn't enough that they made all French start-ups that
ever took money from a government source tainted, now they do it to _all_
French start-ups.

This is a real pity. France has a ton of talented people and a fairly unique
view on the web and online services dating back all the way to minitel.

What once was a leadership position has been eroded over the years into a
real-world fight for survival. With 'help' like this from the French
government the fight is all but lost, why on earth would a French person or
team with a good or even great idea for a start-up found that business in
France when they could just as easily do it in any other EU country without
the risk of having an exit blocked?

What an absolutely dumb move.

The Daily Motion affair should have had the opposite effect.

